

Time On Site & Bounce Rate: Get the real numbers in Google Analytics - briancray
http://briancray.com/2011/04/12/time-on-site-bounce-rate-get-the-real-numbers-in-google-analytics/

======
mikerhoads
Looks like the trailing slash breaks the link (at least it does for me). I
used [http://briancray.com/2011/04/12/time-on-site-bounce-rate-
get...](http://briancray.com/2011/04/12/time-on-site-bounce-rate-get-the-real-
numbers-in-google-analytics) and it loaded correctly.

~~~
briancray
Fixed. Cache plugin screwing me.

